# Tra il dire e il fare..



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Incontri dal virtuale al reale. 

Però andate avanti voi che a me viene da ridere


----------



## Flavia (3 Dicembre 2015)

che ansia, tra dire e il fare!


----------



## Horny (3 Dicembre 2015)

ciao mary!
viene da ridere :rotfl:
boh...io non mi fido molto nel senso....
le persone vanno guardate negli occhi.
anche a lungo.
e frequentate.
per me passando al reale si riparte da.....quasi zero, forse.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2015)

Tutto molto spontaneo, persone che mi sembrava di conoscere da tempo. Poi la conoscenza si è approfondita con alcuni e con altri no come nella vita di tutti i giorni


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> che ansia, tra dire e il fare!


Vero 



Horny ha detto:


> ciao mary!


Ciao bellessa 


Uno dei primi incontri: una quindicina di anni fa, lui  più grande e scafato di me, leoncione da tastiera con la battuta pronta, in una chat generalista, diciamo così. Vado a trovare un'amica nella sua città e ne approfitto per incontrarlo; dice che vuole provare la mia macchina e così giriamo con quella, mi offre un aperitivo in un casotto sul mare in un bicchierino di plastica, mi porta a mangiare in un posto ma aveva i soldi solo per sè e infine mi invita per il dopocena a casa sua. Vado .  Incredibile ma si mette subito comodo indossando una tuta felpata verde bottiglia (io non tolgo neanche la giacca) e mi fa vedere una mia foto (che gli avevo mandato) incorniciata sul comodino (giuro, non c'era assolutamente nulla tra noi). Mentre è in bagno vedo il suo pc con una pila di libercoli di aforismi e frasi fatte dai quali estrapolava gli effetti speciali con i quali si esibiva in chat.. Fuga potente e un po' di amarezza per essere stata così idiota


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tutto molto spontaneo, persone che mi sembrava di conoscere da tempo. Poi la conoscenza si è approfondita con alcuni e con altri no come nella vita di tutti i giorni



Negli ultimi due anni ho incontrato due persone (una di questo forum) e la realtà si è rivelata molto superiore alle aspettative; si vede che ho affinato le antenne.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Negli ultimi due anni ho incontrato due persone (una di questo forum) e la realtà si è rivelata molto superiore alle aspettative; si vede che ho affinato le antenne.


nel caso di incontri singoli vado a istinto. Non ho preso cantonate. 
Ma a dire il vero nemmeno agli incontri numerosi. Ovvio che su 18/20 persone non puoi legare con tutte allo stesso modo


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2015)

A parte 'la serpe' ma come nella vita capita, ho conosciuto persone davvero aperte generose  e allegre e come nel forum con alcune e'  stato semplice intendersi.

Gli incontri purtroppo sono sempre troppo brevi e non si riesce assolutamente a parlare con tutti. 

PERO' anche solo stringere la mano e vedere chi prima leggevo solo a me fa piacere.

MI aiuta  a 
 capire di piu' la vita che ci si racconta. 

E mi dispiace poi  quando qualcuno,  giustamente per motivi suoi smette di scrivere, non sapere piu' niente di loro.

SPERO sempre gli vada tutto bene bene.


----------



## disincantata (3 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> che ansia, tra dire e il fare!



Con te ho un conto in sospeso! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per i leoni da tastiera quello di tirare fuori gli aforismi e personalizzarli per il loro uso e consumo è un must


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Incontri dal virtuale al reale.
> 
> Però andate avanti voi che a me viene da ridere


Le poche volte che è successo, sempre molto piacevole e naturale... un proseguimento senza scosse


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> nel caso di incontri singoli vado a istinto. Non ho preso cantonate.
> Ma a dire il vero nemmeno agli incontri numerosi. Ovvio che su 18/20 persone non puoi legare con tutte allo stesso modo



Io non ho mai partecipato ad un raduno, nonostante abbia frequentato diversi forum. Mi piacerebbe.


L'unico incontro a tre (io e due nordiste) è stato a dir poco deprimente, qualcosa che non si può raccontare. Vengono nella mia zona per lavoro e, visto che ci si sentiva per telefono, oltre che nel forum, decidiamo di conoscerci e trascorrere la serata insieme. Inutile dire che il sesto senso mi aveva avvertita, ma mi sono lasciata  imbambolare dalle chiacchiere e così è andata: mi hanno fatto aspettare più di un'ora al casello dell'autostrada (erano in un hotel vicino) senza avvertirmi nè giustificare il ritardo, le ho portate a cena nel mio locale preferito (pagando io) per sorbirmi per tutta la sera i loro ammiccamenti, le loro intese, le battute incomprensibili per me (anche nel loro dialetto) e un'atmosfera ai confini della realtà. Ho anche regalato loro dei pensierini mangerecci tipici della mia terra (credo non si possa essere più deficienti di me) e me ne sono tornata a casa senza neanche un grazie, nè per la compagnia, nè per la cena (squisita), nè per altro. Ma il top doveva ancora venire. Non esisteva ancora whatsApp, dunque  le poche foto a ricordo della magnifica serata ce le siamo scambiate nei giorni successivi, e in una di queste, in cui eravamo in due, la tipa teneva un coltello rivolto verso di me che non avevo notato affatto (seminascosto dagli oggetti sul tavolo), accompagnato da uno sguardo che definire sadico è dire poco. Praticamente una pazza, anzi due pazze. Mi vengono i brividi a ricordarle.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per i leoni da tastiera quello di tirare fuori gli aforismi e personalizzarli per il loro uso e consumo è un must



Ora lo so, ma 15 anni fa mi mancava


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ora lo so, ma 15 anni fa mi mancava


sono esperienze da tener da conto


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le poche volte che è successo, sempre molto piacevole e naturale... un proseguimento senza scosse




Ora è così anche per me, le poche volte che succede


----------



## oro.blu (3 Dicembre 2015)

...io per il momento ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare solo il bimbominkia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
credo che più in basso di così non si può, quindi i prossimo incontri saranno di sicuro migliori :up:


----------



## Falcor (3 Dicembre 2015)

Io vivo a Firenze proprio grazie ad un amico conosciuto anni fa su un forum. Eravamo un gruppetto che col tempo si è incontrato e ora ci vediamo periodicamente in varie parti d'Italia. Si fa un raduno di volta in volta nelle varie città.

Quando ho dovuto ricominciare da zero mi ha detto "ma perché non vieni a vivere qui" e così è stato.


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marì, quando racconti aneddoti mi fai morire :rotfl:
Fallo ancora, te ne prego.


----------



## Alessandra (4 Dicembre 2015)

*Mary the philippis*

....ma questa del coltello e' top! 
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Pazzesco! 


In generale gli incontri da virtuale a reale non mi hanno mai delusa. 
Forse una volta. ...il gruppo con cui c'era affiatamento virtuale,  al momento dell'incontro, ,di primo acchito,  mi aveva lasciata un po' spiazzata.
Erano persone con cui, se non fosse stato per l'avvicinamento virtuale,  forse non avrei mai legato. Appartenevamo a mondi diversi. 
Poi, nonostante le differenze, ci siamo visti altre volte. 
Una del gruppo ora vive a londra ed è una delle persone con cui sento di parlare liberamente di tutto. 
E' una amicizia che si è evoluta e siamo passate dal pc al pub.


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Incontri dal virtuale al reale.
> 
> Però andate avanti voi che a me viene da ridere


io di carattere sono compagnone e giocoso , ma dato che sono qui in incognito per ovvi motivi , non avrei giustificazioni nell'incontrarvi ai raduni certo mi troverei più a mio agio con miei coetanei/e ma in una cena per fare amicizia non avrebbe importanza l'età basta stare bene e scambiare due parole ,se poi si arriva a dare fiducia e si scambiano numeri telefonici ed email si ha modo di interagire anche al di fuori del forum, cosa che si è verificata , in sostanza vedo qui che sono nate belle amicizie


----------



## Flavia (4 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Con te ho un conto in sospeso! :rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (4 Dicembre 2015)

Ho incontrato piu' volte amici (si, alcuni li definisco cosi') di altri forum sportivi; ormai piu' di 10 anni fa. Pur avendo abbandonato i forum, ci sentiamo ancora ogni tanto (per telefono, io non ho FB).
Qui, nessun raduno, solo una piacevolissima cena, con due forumiste, di cui non posso che essere contento


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mai partecipato ad un forum prima di questo. 
Ho conosciuto alcune persone del forum nella vita reale, due di questi non li considero più "amici del forum" ma sono entrati nella mia vita reale. Uno più e una meno - per motivi logistici.
La realtà ha superato le aspettative virtuali


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Dicembre 2015)

Dunque l'unica sfigata ad aver raccattato la peggio feccia di internet sono io. Tutti assennati che non prendono sOle. Uff.




SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Marì, quando racconti aneddoti mi fai morire :rotfl:
> Fallo ancora, te ne prego.



Il prossimo che mi sovviene te lo dedico . 

Mmmmmm... Vuoi sapere di Teschio? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Io non ho mai partecipato ad un raduno, nonostante abbia frequentato diversi forum. Mi piacerebbe.
> 
> 
> L'unico incontro a tre (io e due nordiste) è stato a dir poco deprimente, qualcosa che non si può raccontare. Vengono nella mia zona per lavoro e, visto che ci si sentiva per telefono, oltre che nel forum, decidiamo di conoscerci e trascorrere la serata insieme. Inutile dire che il sesto senso mi aveva avvertita, ma mi sono lasciata  imbambolare dalle chiacchiere e così è andata: mi hanno fatto aspettare più di un'ora al casello dell'autostrada (erano in un hotel vicino) senza avvertirmi nè giustificare il ritardo, le ho portate a cena nel mio locale preferito (pagando io) per sorbirmi per tutta la sera i loro ammiccamenti, le loro intese, le battute incomprensibili per me (anche nel loro dialetto) e un'atmosfera ai confini della realtà. Ho anche regalato loro dei pensierini mangerecci tipici della mia terra (credo non si possa essere più deficienti di me) e me ne sono tornata a casa senza neanche un grazie, nè per la compagnia, nè per la cena (squisita), nè per altro. Ma il top doveva ancora venire. Non esisteva ancora whatsApp, dunque  le poche foto a ricordo della magnifica serata ce le siamo scambiate nei giorni successivi, e in una di queste, in cui eravamo in due, la tipa teneva un coltello rivolto verso di me che non avevo notato affatto (seminascosto dagli oggetti sul tavolo), accompagnato da uno sguardo che definire sadico è dire poco. Praticamente una pazza, anzi due pazze. Mi vengono i brividi a ricordarle.


Oddio questo non lo avevo letto!!!! Psycho :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dunque l'unica sfigata ad aver raccattato la peggio feccia di internet sono io. Tutti assennati che non prendono sOle. Uff.


No tranquilla.
Io ho conosciuto in ordine sparso:

La cosa migliore:
Il mio uomo.

Passiamo alle negative:
Un ipodotato che tentava di montarmi una gamba.
Una lesbica incarognita che voleva farmi sua e al mio rifiuto mi ha perseguitata mesi.
Un pazzo furioso che mi ha fatto temere realmente.
Un uomo che voleva farmisi, ma che si dilettava a vestirsi da donna, ma si sentiva molto uomo, ma quando si travestiva si dilettava a fare pompini e roba simile, ma "io sono eterissimo".
Norman Bates, il meglio del peggio.
L'uomo più tirchio del mondo, ha voluto dividessimo pure il conto di due caffè.
Vari ed eventuali viscidi.

Le cose positive:
Donne e uomini che mi sono realmente diventati amici, con loro il virtuale è stato solo un mezzo.
Aver assistito alla nascita di una coppia che si è sposata e ha avuto una splendida bimba.
Persone con le quali è nata una collaborazione professionale.
L'incarnazione in terra del mio sogno erotico, una roba che manco la spiego.

Questo per il virtuale, vorrei dire che ho avuto anche una vita reale... 
Quindi ho conosciuto gente a scuola, al mare, in vacanze varie, in chiesa, etc...


----------



## oro.blu (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dunque l'unica sfigata ad aver raccattato la peggio feccia di internet sono io. Tutti assennati che non prendono sOle. Uff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



non togliermi il primato della sfiga....ci tengo è l'unica cosa in cui primeggio :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Dunque l'unica sfigata ad aver raccattato la peggio feccia di internet sono io. Tutti assennati che non prendono sOle. Uff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si, raccontami 

PS: no, non sei l'unica sfigata.

Io ne ho incontrati pochissimi e nessuno particolarmente fortunato.
Mettendo in ordine anche io:
- da giovine, un paio di ragazze di cui ho perso le tracce. Su di loro niente da dire: tranquille, normali.
Parlando di uomini:
- il meno peggio: il mio primo ragazzo. Una persona adorabile a cui voglio tutt'ora bene, peccato che all'epoca non stava un granchè e soprattutto non voleva farsi curare
- un polipone con inclinazioni da stalker
- un tipo che si era convinto che provassi sentimenti per lui perchè, alla sua richiesta di rassicurazioni post-coitali, non ho proprio avuto il coraggio di dirgli la verità

Non divertenti come i vostri, ma pur sempre sfigati.


Ah.
Brunetta e Divì


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2015)

Molte persone.
Molte amiche.
Nessuna esperienza negativa.
Sì certo pure quella, ma negativa è troppo. Direi non positiva.:mexican:


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

*Siete mai diventati amici di qualcuno conosciuto su un forum?*

(a me è capitato con il mio ex, il padre di mio figlio.
nelle modalità in cui ci siamo conosciuti sono in grado di cogliere
l'anomalia nelle dinamiche che ci ha portati a commettere l'errore di stare insieme)


----------



## disincantata (5 Dicembre 2015)

Io si, ma solo amica.


----------



## Nicka (5 Dicembre 2015)

Assolutamente sì!


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2015)

Assolutamente si


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2015)

*Mai*

Grazie a dio mai!E mai succederà.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Divì (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> (a me è capitato con il mio ex, il padre di mio figlio.
> nelle modalità in cui ci siamo conosciuti sono in grado di cogliere
> l'anomalia nelle dinamiche che ci ha portati a commettere l'errore di stare insieme)


Sì.


----------



## banshee (5 Dicembre 2015)

Si!! Per ora solo un'amica, magari potrei trovarne altre!


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

ma l'amicizia si è creata comunque frequentandosi? oppure già prima?
non avete notato dinamiche differenti rispetto a quando ci si conosce
subito dal vivo?
 vorrei conoscere le vostre esperienze, se a qualcuno va di raccontare.


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Sì.


è accaduto questo pure a te?
l'errore mio e del mio ex, in fondo, è stato voler credere che un rapporto di
coppia potesse fondarsi su una amicizia la quale aveva, tra l'altro, piedi di argilla.


----------



## Falcor (5 Dicembre 2015)

Amicizie più d'una. Una cosi importante da esser venuto a vivere a Firenze per stare vicino a lui.


----------



## Divì (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> è accaduto questo pure a te?
> l'errore mio e del mio ex, in fondo, è stato voler credere che un rapporto di
> coppia potesse fondarsi su una amicizia la quale aveva, tra l'altro, piedi di argilla.


Ho trovato amici su un forum (anzi più di uno).
Ma non mi sono messa con nessuno di loro [emoji1] 
Ho sposato il mio migliore amico (conosciuto ad una festa) e credo che un rapporto di coppia possa fondarsi ANCHE sull'amicizia.
È una possibilità e una scelta. Comunque non da garanzie. Non più di qualunque altro fondamento.
Certo Horny che se credevi fosse un'amiciziaa non ne aveva le basi diventa tutto più difficile.


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ho trovato amici su un forum (anzi più di uno).
> Ma non mi sono messa con nessuno di loro [emoji1]
> Ho sposato il mio migliore amico (conosciuto ad una festa) e credo che un rapporto di coppia possa fondarsi ANCHE sull'amicizia.
> È una possibilità e una scelta. Comunque non da garanzie. Non più di qualunque altro fondamento.
> Certo Horny che se credevi fosse un'amiciziaa non ne aveva le basi diventa tutto più difficile.


si certo, ma non ne aveva le basi anche perché nata su un forum, secondo me.
e io utilizzavo il mezzo (forum) in maniera poco funzionale, cioé proiettandomi molto.


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

buon pomeriggio perplesso,
mi sono ricordata ora che c'è una discussione simile aperta da mary.
si possono unire?
grazie


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma l'amicizia si è creata comunque frequentandosi? oppure già prima?
> non avete notato dinamiche differenti rispetto a quando ci si conosce
> subito dal vivo?
> vorrei conoscere le vostre esperienze, se a qualcuno va di raccontare.


La mia la conosci. Ho conosciuto persone alle cena s cui eri presente e abbiamo continuato a frequentarci fuori. Altre già le conoscevo ma l'inizio è stato uguale


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> buon pomeriggio perplesso,
> mi sono ricordata ora che c'è una discussione simile aperta da mary.
> si possono unire?
> grazie


mi giri il link per favore? così posso procedere


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La mia la conosci. Ho conosciuto persone alle cena s cui eri presente e abbiamo continuato a frequentarci fuori. Altre già le conoscevo ma l'inizio è stato uguale


si ma ad esempio, per me è impossibile sviluppare amicizia con più persone contemporaneamente.
e poi mi ci vuole molto tempo e consuetudine con la persona.


----------



## Spot (5 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi giri il link per favore? così posso procedere


http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/22961-tra-il-dire-e-il-fare


Horny ha detto:


> si ma ad esempio, per me è impossibile sviluppare amicizia con più persone contemporaneamente.
> e poi mi ci vuole molto tempo e consuetudine con la persona.


Idem 
Ho un'affettività molto lenta oltre ad essere di base una persona riservata.
I pochissimi legami che stabilisco però tendono a rimanere incredibilmente solidi nel tempo.

Dopo l'adolescenza mi è capitato solo una volta di rompere con un'amica, che giudicavo molto cara. Colpa dell'instabilità di lei e della mia immaturità dell'epoca. Tutt'ora rimpiango le modalità (anche se non l'esito... quello, data la persona in questione, sarebbe stato inevitabile con tutta probabilità).

Fine OT


----------



## Nocciola (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> si ma ad esempio, per me è impossibile sviluppare amicizia con più persone contemporaneamente.
> e poi mi ci vuole molto tempo e consuetudine con la persona.


Be io mi sento spesso e ci si vede quando possibile.


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Amicizie più d'una. Una cosi importante da esser venuto a vivere a Firenze per stare vicino a lui.


cioé?


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ...io per il momento ho avuto la fortuna di incontrare solo il bimbominkia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> credo che più in basso di così non si può, quindi i prossimo incontri saranno di sicuro migliori :up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma sai che è capitato pure a me parecchi anni fa,
il mio era pure depilato, una cosa che trovo orrenda,
(a meno che il soggetto non sia un camille lacourt, naturalmente).


----------



## Falcor (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> cioé?


Nel senso che uno di questi amici che ho conosciuto su un forum è diventato così importante che quando ho deciso di ricominciare da zero lontano da casa ho scelto Firenze perché lui vi abitava e potevamo abitare vicini.


----------



## oro.blu (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma sai che è capitato pure a me parecchi anni fa,
> il mio era pure depilato, una cosa che trovo orrenda,
> (a meno che il soggetto non sia un camille lacourt, naturalmente).


 sono talmente credulona che mi faccio coinvolgere sempre. Forse è meglio che io rimanga lontano da tutti. Una difesa come un altra


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> �� sono talmente credulona che mi faccio coinvolgere sempre. Forse è meglio che io rimanga lontano da tutti. Una difesa come un altra ��


NO.

:emoticondell'abbracciochenontrovo:


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Si, raccontami



Teschio era (magari è ancora) un militare tutto d'un pezzo; sprizzava virilità, affidabilità e sicurezza da tutti i pori. Peccato che avesse un piccolo difetto: guidava con le ginocchia e sempre a velocità moooolto sostenuta :facepalm: . Le mani gli servivano sempre per qualcos'altro, tipo esplorare le fattezze del passeggero, cercare musica, scrivere messaggi (anche tutte le cose contemporaneamente). Un incubo. Ma mai quanto quello della mia amica riguardo l'amico di lui che aveva il pisello con le ali :rotfl:. Non mi chiedere com'è perchè non l'ho visto , ma lei non sapeva descriverlo diversamente. E non era perchè la facesse volare (manco decollava), eh, ma perchè aveva proprio due strane, spiazzanti,  appendici laterali  :rotfl: (e vabbè, non è bello riderne, ma ancora lo faccio ripensando ai racconti di lei ).


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> :emoticondell'abbracciochenontrovo:



Basta mettere due punti scrivere abbraccio e altri due punti, senza spazi.
:abbraccio:


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Basta mettere due punti scrivere abbraccio e altri due punti, senza spazi.
> :abbraccio:



Pronto prova pronto prova

:abbraccio:



Figo. E io che mi andavo a caricare certe emoticon sull'album online. Pirla :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Pronto prova pronto prova
> 
> :abbraccio:
> 
> ...


Non le ricordo tutte, anzi non ne ricordo altre.

Forse questa. :simy:


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le ricordo tutte, anzi non ne ricordo altre.
> 
> Forse questa. :simy:


Ma Bru [emoji15] 

...[emoji23]


----------



## Falcor (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse questa. :simy:




:maestra:


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Teschio era (magari è ancora) un militare tutto d'un pezzo; sprizzava virilità, affidabilità e sicurezza da tutti i pori. Peccato che avesse un piccolo difetto: guidava con le ginocchia e sempre a velocità moooolto sostenuta :facepalm: . Le mani gli servivano sempre per qualcos'altro, tipo esplorare le fattezze del passeggero, cercare musica, scrivere messaggi (anche tutte le cose contemporaneamente). Un incubo. Ma mai quanto quello della mia amica riguardo l'amico di lui che aveva il pisello con le ali :rotfl:. Non mi chiedere com'è perchè non l'ho visto , ma lei non sapeva descriverlo diversamente. E non era perchè la facesse volare (manco decollava), eh, ma perchè aveva proprio due strane, spiazzanti,  appendici laterali  :rotfl: (e vabbè, non è bello riderne, ma ancora lo faccio ripensando ai racconti di lei ).


Il pisello con le ali 
Però sul Teschio multitasking io un pensierino ce l'avrei fatto :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Teschio era (magari è ancora) un militare tutto d'un pezzo; sprizzava virilità, affidabilità e sicurezza da tutti i pori. Peccato che avesse un piccolo difetto: guidava con le ginocchia e sempre a velocità moooolto sostenuta :facepalm: . Le mani gli servivano sempre per qualcos'altro, tipo esplorare le fattezze del passeggero, cercare musica, scrivere messaggi (anche tutte le cose contemporaneamente). Un incubo. Ma mai quanto quello della mia amica riguardo l'amico di lui che aveva il pisello con le ali :rotfl:. Non mi chiedere com'è perchè non l'ho visto , ma lei non sapeva descriverlo diversamente. E non era perchè la facesse volare (manco decollava), eh, ma perchè aveva proprio due strane, spiazzanti,  appendici laterali  :rotfl: (e vabbè, non è bello riderne, ma ancora lo faccio ripensando ai racconti di lei ).


Maremma mary ma ndo cacchio la trovi sta gente :rotfl:?


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non le ricordo tutte, anzi non ne ricordo altre.
> 
> Forse questa. :simy:



ti piace vincere facile  


Tornando in topic: ho conosciuto molte persone sui forum (non scrivo solo qui) con alcune si è creato un bel legame di amicizia, con altre conoscenza e con altre ancora non ci si è più sentiti dopo i raduni. Ma credo che sia normale, alla fine il forum è uno spaccato della vita reale.


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> La cosa migliore:
> Il mio uomo.


Anche io!

Ho avuto due fidanzati "saltati fuori" dalla rete e uno dei due è diventato mio marito.

Ho conosciuto così altre persone in periodo univesitario (ero fuori sede e mi sentivo abbastanza sola), sia uomini che donne, alcuni sono diventati grandi amici e amiche nel mio periodo universitario ma poi ci siamo persi un po' tutti di vista... 

Ovviamente di questo forum non conosco nessuno


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

Sposami e ci conosceremo il giorno delle nozze


----------



## Nocciola (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sposami e ci conosceremo il giorno delle nozze


Anche lei?


----------



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> :emoticondell'abbracciochenontrovo:



grazzieeeee    non avevo visto l'abbraccio................

ma vi voglio bene :amici: mi vizziate con tutti questi abbracci :bacissimo::bacissimo::bacissimo:


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sposami e ci conosceremo il giorno delle nozze





farfalla ha detto:


> Anche lei?


*Falcor*, ad occhio e croce *Farfalla* mi sembra di gran lunga un miglior partito


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Dicembre 2015)

E vabbè, ma qui siete tutti accoppiati, fratellati e sorellati, sposati e amantati, e io sono sola come un cane 


Cercasi cari frateli e care sorele . Astenersi perditempo e se non realmente interessati


----------



## ivanl (16 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E vabbè, ma qui siete tutti accoppiati, fratellati e sorellati, sposati e amantati, e io sono sola come un cane
> 
> 
> Cercasi cari frateli e care sorele . Astenersi perditempo e se non realmente interessati


io avevo una moglie, ma ho scoperto che sabato si sposa e non con me...


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io avevo una moglie, ma ho scoperto che sabato si sposa e non con me...



.... e dunque?


----------



## ivanl (16 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> .... e dunque?


...sono libero come l'aria


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> io avevo una moglie, ma ho scoperto che sabato si sposa e non con me...


io avevo un marito, poi ho scoperto che flirtava con tutte - comprese le nuove - e ho deciso di sposare il mio amante. :ar:

per varie ed eventuali rimostranze, chiedi a mio fratello


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ...sono libero come l'aria


Ma mica lei è una che mena? E se ci ripensa e  ti rivuole? Io non posso permettermi altri schok per adesso


----------



## ivanl (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io avevo un marito, poi ho scoperto che flirtava con tutte - comprese le nuove - e ho deciso di sposare il mio amante. :ar:
> 
> per varie ed eventuali rimostranze, chiedi a mio fratello


primo: non e' vero, qualcuna me la sono persa  
secondo: tra il flirtare e sposarsi l'amante ne passa un bel po'


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma mica lei è una che mena? E se ci ripensa e  ti rivuole? Io non posso permettermi altri schok per adesso



non meno più, ho cambiato sport....

vi do la mia benedizione  ma occhio che è flirtarello il signorino.....


----------



## ivanl (16 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ma mica lei è una che mena? E se ci ripensa e  ti rivuole? Io non posso permettermi altri schok per adesso


al massimo mena me...:im-ok:


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> primo: non e' vero, qualcuna me la sono persa
> secondo: tra il flirtare e sposarsi l'amante ne passa un bel po'


c'hai messo poco a riconsolarti ho notato!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> c'hai messo poco a riconsolarti ho notato!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ormai sono abbandonato, quindi :blu:


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ormai sono abbandonato, quindi :blu:



eeeh certo...:diffi:

comunque vi ho dato la mia benedizione 

quindi ora sono single :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eeeh certo...:diffi:
> 
> comunque vi ho dato la mia benedizione
> 
> quindi ora sono single :carneval:


vabbe', alle Isole Cook ci porto Maria, allora


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

Gentilmente...

Non è che potete aprire un 3D in cui ufficializziamo l'albero genealogico della famiglia tradi.net?
E le varie vicessitudini eh... 
No, perchè io vorrei proprio entrare a parne parte senza pestare di nuovo i piedi a nessuno... :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Gentilmente...
> 
> Non è che potete aprire un 3D in cui ufficializziamo l'albero genealogico della famiglia tradi.net?
> E le varie vicessitudini eh...
> No, perchè io vorrei proprio entrare a parne parte senza pestare di nuovo i piedi a nessuno... :rotfl:


ma a chi hai pestato i piedi? mi sono persa...

le cose si stanno modificando velocemente, io in teoria avevo un fratello (che non vuole essere mio fratello) e una sorella, un marito che flirta con tutte e ci siamo separati consensualmente, un amante che a questo punto sono single quindi è amante?? mmmh


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma a chi hai pestato i piedi? mi sono persa...
> 
> le cose si stanno modificando velocemente, io in teoria avevo un fratello (che non vuole essere mio fratello) e una sorella, un marito che flirta con tutte e ci siamo separati consensualmente, un amante che a questo punto sono single quindi è amante?? mmmh


Eh, ho avuto pensieri impuri su *Falcor *prima di sapere che fosse impegnato ufficialmente con *Farfalla :rotfl:*


Insomma non mi volete proprio dare un 3D-contenitore ufficiale in cui sentirmi al sicuro ed orientarmi tra i vari legami :facepalm:


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Eh, ho avuto pensieri impuri su *Falcor *prima di sapere che fosse impegnato ufficialmente con *Farfalla :rotfl:*
> 
> 
> Insomma non mi volete proprio dare un 3D-contenitore ufficiale in cui sentirmi al sicuro ed orientarmi tra i vari legami :facepalm:


inizialo tu, magari in privèè - che qui siamo sul forum libero, chi legge da fuori penserà che siamo cretini :rotfl: - e vediamo come si sviluppa la genealogia del tradi...


----------



## Nicka (16 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Eh, ho avuto pensieri impuri su *Falcor *prima di sapere che fosse impegnato ufficialmente con *Farfalla :rotfl:*
> 
> 
> *Insomma non mi volete proprio dare un 3D-contenitore ufficiale in cui sentirmi al sicuro ed orientarmi tra i vari legami *:facepalm:


No.
Fai come tutte le persone che ti hanno preceduta, tipo me.
Impari. E poi vai in bianco perchè tanto sono tutti presi.


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non meno più, ho cambiato sport....
> 
> vi do la mia benedizione  ma occhio che è flirtarello il signorino.....





ivanl ha detto:


> al massimo mena me...:im-ok:





banshee ha detto:


> c'hai messo poco a riconsolarti ho notato!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





ivanl ha detto:


> ormai sono abbandonato, quindi :blu:





banshee ha detto:


> eeeh certo...:diffi:
> 
> comunque vi ho dato la mia benedizione
> 
> quindi ora sono single :carneval:





ivanl ha detto:


> vabbe', alle Isole Cook ci porto Maria, allora



Na na na na na na. Non ci siamo. Non mi ficco in situazioni conflittuali. Lendl, risolvi per bene prima con la pugilessa e poi ne riparliamo


----------



## ivanl (16 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Na na na na na na. Non ci siamo. Non mi ficco in situazioni conflittuali. Lendl, risolvi per bene prima con la pugilessa e poi ne riparliamo View attachment 11087


gia' risolto, m'ha scaricato, che vuoi di piu'?? 

ps. quella faccina e' stupenda


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> No.
> Fai come tutte le persone che ti hanno preceduta, tipo me.
> Impari. E poi vai in bianco perchè tanto sono tutti presi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: e se ti arriva qualche avvertimento, è normale!


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> gia' risolto, m'ha scaricato, che vuoi di piu'??


Non siete sereni, e questo si avverte :rotfl::rotfl:





> ps. quella faccina e' stupenda


Ecco, bravo, comincia a corteggiarmi prendendola da lontano :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (16 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> gia' risolto, m'ha scaricato, che vuoi di piu'??
> 
> ps. quella faccina e' stupenda



io??? cioè tu vai a flirtare in giro e io ti scarico??

:ar:


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io??? cioè tu vai a flirtare in giro e io ti scarico??
> 
> :ar:


Vabbè, dai. Io vado a farmi un giro :carneval:. Ripasso dopo.


----------



## ivanl (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io??? cioè tu vai a flirtare in giro e io ti scarico??
> 
> :ar:


embe'! si che m'hai scaricato, io non facevo niente di male. che vuoi che sia un po' di provolamento qua e la'??


----------



## ivanl (16 Dicembre 2015)

non solo ti sposi l'amante, ma fai pure l'offesa cosi' Maria se ne scappa...:incazzato:


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> inizialo tu, magari in privèè - che qui siamo sul forum libero, chi legge da fuori penserà che siamo cretini :rotfl: - e vediamo come si sviluppa la genealogia del tradi...





Nicka ha detto:


> No.
> Fai come tutte le persone che ti hanno preceduta, tipo me.
> Impari. E poi vai in bianco perchè tanto sono tutti presi.





Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vabbè, dai. Io vado a farmi un giro :carneval:. Ripasso dopo.


:meconfusa:

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee...-amori-l-audaci-imprese?p=1651542#post1651542

Se non vi garba eliminatelo


----------



## oro.blu (16 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E vabbè, ma qui siete tutti accoppiati, fratellati e sorellati, sposati e amantati, e io sono sola come un cane
> 
> 
> Cercasi cari frateli e care sorele . Astenersi perditempo e se non realmente interessati




:kiss:  SORRELLA OFFRESI....


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E vabbè, ma qui siete tutti accoppiati, fratellati e sorellati, sposati e amantati, e io sono sola come un cane
> 
> 
> Cercasi cari frateli e care sorele . Astenersi perditempo e se non realmente interessati


Mi offro come sorella, anche come nonna, non c'è problema


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche lei?


Ma lepidotterina io te l'ho detto, voglio una moglie fedele ma tu non vuoi rinunciare ai tuoi intrallazzi. Ovvio che mi guardo intorno 



Speranza ha detto:


> *Falcor*, ad occhio e croce *Farfalla* mi sembra di gran lunga un miglior partito


So che lepidotterina è il meglio del meglio qui ma a volte serve anche schiarirsi le idee prima di fare un passo così importante come il matrimonio 



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E vabbè, ma qui siete tutti accoppiati, fratellati e sorellati, sposati e amantati, e io sono sola come un cane
> 
> 
> Cercasi cari frateli e care sorele . Astenersi perditempo e se non realmente interessati


Io stavo seriamente pensando di chiederti di sposarmi ma poi _hai detto una cosa grave, una cosa a cui mai si rimedia_ (cit) 

Guarda la famiglia fiammetta-falcor-flavia è sempre gioiosa e caciarona. Saresti la benvenuta. Ma a natale niente regali riciclati e mamma flavia quando andrà in pensione te la prendi con te a casa che io amo i miei spazi 



Speranza ha detto:


> Eh, ho avuto pensieri impuri su *Falcor *prima di sapere che fosse impegnato ufficialmente con *Farfalla :rotfl:*


Ma non tarparti le ali my Hope, lepidotterina capirà. Ma tu mi saresti fedele? E impareresti a fare pasta e patate?


oro.blu ha detto:


> :kiss:  SORRELLA OFFRESI....


No, tu sei mia :kiss::inlove:


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> :kiss:  SORRELLA OFFRESI....



Falcao ha detto no 





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi offro come sorella, anche come nonna, non c'è problema


Eh, mo' nonna . Secondo me siamo coetanee, dunque sister izz'occhè :up:



Falcor ha detto:


> Io stavo seriamente pensando di chiederti di sposarmi ma poi _hai detto una cosa grave, una cosa a cui mai si rimedia_ (cit)


Se vedessi cosa metto in tavola non ti sfiorerebbe neanche per l'anticamera del cervello di chiedermi di sposarti: tutto ciò che tu ami in casa mia semplicemente NON esiste. Pasta e patate compresa, of course.



Falcor ha detto:


> Guarda la famiglia fiammetta-falcor-flavia è sempre gioiosa e caciarona. Saresti la benvenuta. Ma a natale niente regali riciclati e mamma flavia quando andrà in pensione te la prendi con te a casa che io amo i miei spazi



Troppe "f"; stonerei con "m" di m..... :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Falcao ha detto no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfetto, vado ad aggiornare l'albero genealogico di là


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Perfetto, vado ad aggiornare l'albero genealogico di là



Quindi ricapitolando, chi sono? :rotfl: Cioè acquisisco qualcuno agganciato a te oppure posso ritenermi svincolata dai tuoi parenti? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quindi ricapitolando, chi sono? :rotfl: Cioè acquisisco qualcuno agganciato a te oppure posso ritenermi svincolata dai tuoi parenti? :rotfl:


Sei figlia di Flavia, sorella di Falcor, cognata di oscuro ( fino a domani che me sa chiede la separazione :carneval::rotfl zia di spott ... E poi io so rinco che non me ricordo più :singleeye:


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei figlia di Flavia, sorella di Falcor, cognata di oscuro ( fino a domani che me sa chiede la separazione :carneval::rotfl zia di spott ... E poi io so rinco che non me ricordo più :singleeye:



Io domani diventerò scema a ricostruire l'albero della famiglia...

Ho deciso di adottare delle icone come nella comunicazione aumentativa per le pesone con autismo ma non credo che mi basterà per raccapezzarmi...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Io domani diventerò scema a ricostruire l'albero della famiglia...
> 
> Ho deciso di adottare delle icone come nella comunicazione aumentativa per le pesone con autismo ma non credo che mi basterà per raccapezzarmi...


In effetti non ti invidio, hai un compitino mica semplice  ma tu sei parente di ?


----------



## Speranza (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non ti invidio, hai un compitino mica semplice  ma tu sei parente di ?



Di nessuno... per ora...

Voglio studiarmi bene il quadro generale prima...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Di nessuno... per ora...
> 
> Voglio studiarmi bene il quadro generale prima...


Mi sembra giusto


----------



## Falcor (16 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non ti invidio, hai un compitino mica semplice  ma tu sei parente di ?


Lei sposerà me, solo che ancora non lo sa. Il tempo che si consumi qualche batteria e torni a vedere le cose che contano e non potrà più dirmi di no 

Hope and Falcor, suona bene dai :rotfl:


----------



## Speranza (17 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Lei sposerà me, solo che ancora non lo sa. Il tempo che si consumi qualche batteria e torni a vedere le cose che contano e non potrà più dirmi di no
> 
> Hope and Falcor, suona bene dai :rotfl:


Vedi però..  Secondo me un Beghelli vero sa benissimo quello che vuole e non sfarfalla in giro. Se si impegna, lo fa seriamente e per un'affinità elettiva che non può ripresentarsi ciclicamente nè spesso. Un Beghelli è per sempre. O fino a quando si evolve in uno stadio ancor più luminoso e si rende conto che il/la suo/sua partner non sta più al passo... 

Mi chiedo se anche io sia una Beghelli o qualche altra cosa...


----------



## Falcor (17 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Secondo me un Beghelli vero sa benissimo quello che vuole e non sfarfalla in giro. Se si impegna, lo fa seriamente *e per un'affinità elettiva che non può ripresentarsi ciclicamente nè spesso*. Un Beghelli è per sempre.
> 
> Mi chiedo se anche io sia una Beghelli o qualche altra cosa...


Se penso al neretto allora mi metti spalle al muro. Lepidotterina non ha rivali lì. Lei è la "special one". Devo smettere di chieder alle persone di sposarmi, chissà se c'è un nome per coloro che cercano qualcosa che han già trovato.

C'è la serendipità, e io che cercavo risposte ho trovato per puro caso colei che me ne dava senza che gliele chiedessi.

_Che vuoto, l’assenza dell’essere che da solo riempie il mondo, _eh si, mi sa che devo smettere di cercare ciò che ho già trovato


----------



## Speranza (20 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non ti invidio, hai un compitino mica semplice  ma tu sei parente di ?


Sembrerebbe promessa sposa di Falcor quindi!



Falcor ha detto:


> Lei sposerà me, solo che ancora non lo sa. Il tempo che si consumi qualche batteria e torni a vedere le cose che contano e non potrà più dirmi di no
> 
> Hope and Falcor, suona bene dai :rotfl:


Ecco ora mi chiedo se devo traslarmi nel 3D dei tradimenti virtuali


----------



## oro.blu (20 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Falcao ha detto no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



falco è troppo geloso !!!


----------



## Falcor (20 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Sembrerebbe promessa sposa di Falcor quindi
> 
> Ecco ora mi chiedo se devo traslarmi nel 3D dei tradimenti virtuali


Non sembrerebbe, sei :kiss:



oro.blu ha detto:


> falco è troppo geloso !!!


Non di tutti, di un paio di persone e una sei tu


----------

